# crinum calamistratum



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

does anyone have experience with this plant? some sources say it needs medium to high light, while others say it needs high to very high light.

do you think it will be fine in my 28 gallon tank (length 24x width 18x height 18)? it is a T5 high intensity output with 28 watts & reflectors. i already bought it because i really wanted it... i can put it closer to the window side if that would help. are there any ways of upgrading the light if that is necessary?

also, for planting the bulb...i am supposed to leave 1/3 above the substrate. it came in a pot, so i am wondering if i have to remove that cottony stuff around it.

i was also wondering if keeping floating plants will block out the light for the other plants? i want to have some floating plants above the anubias and a melon sword.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Please read these:
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4333
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4329

Unfortunately you will need more light for _Crinum __calamistratum_ 
Always remove the cotton wadding before planting. The floating plants will block the light and slow growth of the anubias and eventually kill the melon sword.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

hmm..sorry, i wasn't sure what info you wanted me to look for in the links. lazy moment, hehe.

thanks for letting me know about the cotton. so is there anything i can do at this point other than watch it die? lol... i mean, i don't think i can change the bulb to a higher wattage (i think they all come in 14W) for the 24'' light. it is the coralife one, with reflectors and high intensity output.

is my light in the low or moderate range? i thought that if it is a T5, it would be in the moderate range, and the tropica website (plus some other places) say the plant can be put under medium light. also, do the tank dimensions matter? my tank is 24'' in length, 18'' in width and height.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Calmer said:


> Always remove the cotton wadding before planting.


There's actually a good number of species where removing the wadding makes them next to near impossible to plant. Mostly foregorund plants, but sometimes it's nice to leave a bit of the wadding (1 -2 cm), as the plants are already rooted in, and when you plant it makes it easier to do small patched (such as when starting off ground cover).


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice. do you think you can answer my lighting question? i just want to know if i am in the low or moderate lighting range (or lower-moderate range), and if there is anything i can do to increase the lighting without buying a new light. it will help me choose which plants to buy (once i get used to all the names...i didn't know the name of that crinum before, so it couldn't be helped). also, my tank is next to a window, and it normally lets in a lot of light in the summer, so i was wondering if that would help as well.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

1.5 to 2 watts of fluorescent light per gallon of water for low light plants
2 to 3 watts per gallon of water for moderate light plants
3 watts per gallon of water for bright level plants
http://www.aquabotanic.com/begin.htm

I would go lower and say 1- 2 watts is low. The bare minimum for _Crinum __calamistratum _is probably 2-3 watts. The summer's sun may help but will wane in the winter. Can you take the plant back to the store and get something more inline within your lighting range? Choose plants from this http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_list.php?category=1&filter_by=2​


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

doesn't the general watts per gallon rule apply to the T12s? Or did you mean that T5 is not too different from the standard one? i've been trying to find the equivalent wattage that a T5 has compared to the regular bulb, but found really different information. and, i've never really understood the electricity stuff. anyway though, i probably can't return the plant.. but if it is necessary, i will trade it. thanks for your help.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I think under your T5HO lamps,you should have a chance that it will survive, although it might not flourish.

And you could always trade it....I'd trade you


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

lol, ok its a deal. i wouldn't want a beautiful plant to go to waste if i can't keep it. i guess i'll wait a month and see how it does?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, give it 2 weeks or so...you don't want to completely kill it, and if it's to get a fighting chance you don't want it too far gone.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah, i mean i will wait up to a month to see if it has any problems. if it already starts dying on week 2 then i know the lighting isn't right. i've read that the plant has done well in 2 wpg and one person said it even worked for >1 wpg, so hopefully mine will be fine. i do have a regular fluorescent strip...is it safe to add a second light to the tank or will it be too bright/hot for the fish?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

It will be fine to add another light to the tank, but then the issue can become the need to fertilize your tank, as the increase in light also necessitates increases in available nutrients, as nutrients are used up much faster in higher light.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> It will be fine to add another light to the tank, but then the issue can become the need to fertilize your tank, as the increase in light also necessitates increases in available nutrients, as nutrients are used up much faster in higher light.


And then afterwards you buy dry PMDD ferts because it's a lot cheaper. You figure more lights would be better as things are coming around real nice. Next pressurized co2 comes in at around 2 watts/Gal. Then, after all, you do have tons of dry ferts now and more lights would mean more plants to choose from and would be good with the Co2 and up goes the ferts again. Next your fish need sunglasses just to find food  . You sit in front of the aquarium and expierience a tan in mid-winter. It goes on and on and on ... 
It's called chasing the dragon and is just as additive as Multiply Tank Syndrome. 
It can make for some beautiful planted aquariums though.


----------



## koopagurl (Jun 23, 2008)

lol!! it's like a vicious cycle. my family members are already starting to think i'm crazy (beginning with the time i bought a big tank to put two small puffers in)...now plants are making it more complicated.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yeah but it's fun


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If it were too easy, it wouldn't be nearly as much fun. Just getting everything all balanced (planting wise) is an ongoing process too. Just when you think everything is fine, you get a cool new plant, and everything is a muck again 

You'll really enjoy the planted tank(s)!


----------

